# Why do you trade?



## Jesse Livermore (11 July 2005)

Hi everyone,

The purpose of this thread is to ask members, "why do you trade/invest" ? Is it solely for the money? Is it the only thing you know how to do? Do you want to contribute to the Australian economy and Australian Business? Do you do it for thrills?

My current reasons for wanting to trade (in order) are:


Because I have more knowledge and skills in this area, than in any other area of business
Because I want to make a contribution to Australian business, and prosperity of this country
Because I want to make $X

Jesse Livermore


----------



## Milk Man (11 July 2005)

Trading appeals to me for the money primarily- staring at a computer screen and getting hemorroids isnt that appealing.  

I kind of have this 'Robin Hood' mentality about it too though. I like to think i'm taking profits from rich a-holes who wouldn't give a charity 2 cents. Its probably a delusion but hey- makes it feel a bit better profiting from something that has no other benefit than getting me rich!


----------



## ghotib (11 July 2005)

Hi Jesse,

I'd be interested to know what you mean by "contribute to Australian business" through share trading?

I don't trade at the moment. I buy very small interests in businesses that I think are likely to generate reasonable profits for at least several years from the time I invest, and I hold them unless something about the business or its environment changes. My direct interest in those businesses is not large enough to enable me to influence them unless I can raise a lot of support. 

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## Jesse Livermore (11 July 2005)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Hi Jesse,
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you mean by "contribute to Australian business" through share trading?
> 
> Ghoti



Hi Ghoti,

I probably can't influence Australian business very much through my own short-term financial trading, what I should have said is my "my current reasons for trading / investment  are", by saying investment I mean longer-term fundamental based where the business rather than the share price is analysed, with the ultimate result of taking large stakes in Australian companies through a partnership with others, just as Warren Buffett has done.

Jesse Livermore


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2005)

Part of my overall Financial strategy.

Its fun.
I enjoy seeing others prosper.
Will play a larger roll in "Business" the older I get.
I love the challenge and answering it.
I love its complex simplicity.
You never know it all.


----------



## excalibur (11 July 2005)

Of course money is important.
I have although a goal: and that is financial independency.
A part of the road to my goal is visiting sites and chat forums like this one.

Happy trading
everyone


----------



## mit (11 July 2005)

I started out because my kids would still be teenagers when I wanted to retire, so I wanted to at least maintain my current salary into retirement. My super would not have achieved this.

Found out I enjoy all aspects of trading from reading trading books. Creating and coding systems to the actual trading of the systems. Although, periods such as last March can be a bit tough. I think that when my capital is high enough to give me a good income fairly passively, I would probably still trade a small account aggressively as a pastime.

Michael


----------



## ob1kenobi (12 July 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Part of my overall Financial strategy.
> 
> Its fun.
> I enjoy seeing others prosper.
> ...




All of what Tech/A has said. In addition, it helps me professionally, forms an integral part of my financial strategy which ultimately is financial independence and I enjoy it.


----------



## skin (12 July 2005)

Its a challenge
Its a job - I look to make say $200 - $1000 a week - sometimes none!
but most of all its fun and the best job I've had in my life.


----------



## Mofra (12 July 2005)

Definately the challenge - with a fasciination for worldwide economic machinations second.
I am fortunate enough to be able to watch the markets fairly regularly throughout the day from work, so the work day is far more enjoyable with the markets as my focus


----------



## DTM (13 July 2005)

Started off as a get rich scheme, then some where along the way fell in love with it.  Enjoy the challenge and constant learning immensely but making money is still the best feeling.

This is only a part of what I want to do in life and will become a valuable part of a business.


----------



## JetDollars (13 July 2005)

1. To make money
2. No one can tell me what to do
3. Can do it anywhere, anytime


----------

